# TeamViewer - Boersengang am Mittwoch, 25.09.



## Painkiller (24. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

TeamViewer ist dem einen oder anderen sicher ein Begriff. TeamViewer ist eine der bekanntesten Fernwartungssoftwares für Videokonferenzen, Dateitransfer und  Screen-Sharing. Laut TeamViewer wird die Software pro Monat mehr als 11 Millionen mal heruntergelade und hat mittlerweile ca. 2 Milliaren Installationen auf Geräten zu verzeichnen. Die Software läuft auf allen gängigen Betriebssystemen. 

360.000 zahlende Kunden aus 180 verschiedenen Ländern haben die Schwaben bereits gewinnen können. Privatkunden können TeamViewer kostenlos nutzen. Für Firmen bietet TeamViewer eigens Business-Modelle an. 

Für Mittwoch, 25.09. hat TeamViewer nun den Börsengang geplant. Das schwäbische Unternehmen mit ca. 800 Mitarbeiten und einem Jahresumsatz von 258 Millionen Euro (2018) strebt damit einen der größten deutschen Börsengänge der vergangenen Jahre an. Allerdings ist dem Unternehmen erst 2019 der Sprung in die Gewinnzone gelungen. 

TeamViewer will durch den Verkauf von Aktien bis zu 2,3 Milliarden Euro einzunehmen. Der Wert des Unternehmens würde dadurch auf über 5 Milliarden Euro ansteigen. Insgesamt plant TeamViewer 84 Millionen Aktien auf´s Pakett zu bringen die bei einer Preisspanne zwischen 23,50 und 27,50 € liegen. Die Konkurrenz von TeamViewer nämlich Zoom Video, Okta und Slack sind bereits alle Börsennotiert. 

Das Internet ist bis jetzt relativ gespalten. Während die einen eine Kursrakete vermuten, tendiert die andere Hälfte eher zu einem Hype. 

Was denkt ihr darüber? 

Beste Grüße
Pain

PS: 
Persönliche Meinung: 


Spoiler



Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut das ein Software/Tech-Unternehmen aus Deutschland mal wieder den Gang auf´s Parkett wagt.  Seit Rocket Internet kam da nichts großes mehr. 
Mal sehen wie der Mut belohnt wird und wie der Markt auf die Aktie reagiert.



Quellen: Teamviewer: Aktien zum Milliarden-Boersengang ueberzeichnet - manager magazin
TeamViewer - Die Software fuer Fernzugriff & Fernwartung
Teamviewer plant Mega-Boersengang | Aktien News | boerse.ARD.de


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2019)

Permira hat den Laden vor einigen Jahren gekauft und möchte nun endlich seine Rendite einfahren.

Ich finde es auch gut, dass es mal wieder ein Technik-Unternehmen wagt, an die Börse zu gehen.

RI fällt für mich da raus, da sie eigentlich auch nix anderes sind als Finanzinvestoren.

Und 5 Mrd. ist schon eine ordentliche Bewertung und die Aktien werden vermutlich beim oberen Ende der Preisspanne rausgegeben.


----------



## nibi030 (24. September 2019)

Ich werde wohl zuschlagen, dass sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2019)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl zuschlagen, dass sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.


Ich schwanke noch zwischen nicht kaufen und einem kleinen Posten. Letzteres würde mich reizen um einfach mal zu sehen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2019)

Ich habe mal investiert. Meine erste IPO. Ich hoffe, ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen nicht kaufen und einem kleinen Posten. Letzteres würde mich reizen um einfach mal zu sehen wie es sich entwickelt.



Immer schön Geld verbrennen.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer schön Geld verbrennen.


Hör bloß auf, mein Bankkonto heult jetzt schon.


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. September 2019)

Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Version für Privatanwender auch weiterhin kostenlos bleiben wird.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. September 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Version für Privatanwender auch weiterhin kostenlos bleiben wird.



ich bin Privatanwender ... seitdem ich mal nem Kumpel in Wien geholfen habe sieht teamviewer das allerdings anders und killt mir nach max 10 Minuten (wird jedesmal kürzer) die Session . 'Angeblich' gibt es einen Support der mir dabei helfen könnte wenn ich mich mit diesem in Verbindung setze aber bisher haben sie 3 Anfragen in 3 Monaten ignoriert und Teamviewer ist damit für mich von einer guten Software zu Bloatware downgraded worden


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2019)

Ich bin grade völlig geflasht - 5 Milliarden? Fürn TEAMVIEWER?
Von den Tools gibts tonnenweise am Markt, was in aller Welt soll an der Firma denn 5 Milliarden wert sein? Ich hab mir jetzt die Zahlen von dem Laden noch nicht angesehen aber spontan würde ich mal "brutal überbewertet" denken. Das muss ja heutzutage nichts mehr heißen bzgl. Aktienkurs aber wenn ich das überhaupt in Betracht ziehen würde da was zu kaufen dann sicher nicht als IPO... da werd ich erst mal ein paar Tage warten und sehen was der Markt so von der Bewertung hält...


----------



## Research (24. September 2019)

> Das schwäbische Unternehmen mit ca. 800 Mitarbeiten und einem Jahresumsatz von 258 Millionen Euro (2018) strebt damit einen der größten deutschen Börsengänge der vergangenen Jahre an. Allerdings ist dem Unternehmen erst 2019 der Sprung in die Gewinnzone gelungen.



Bitte was?
Die machen ne Remote-Desktop-Software.
800 Leute?
258 Mio. Jahresumsatz?
1. mal Gewinn?


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin grade völlig geflasht - 5 Milliarden? Fürn TEAMVIEWER?
> Von den Tools gibts tonnenweise am Markt...


Ich kenne aber kein anderes kostenloses Remotetool, das so einfach einzurichten (auf beiden Seiten) und zu bedienen ist.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein anderes kostenloses Remotetool, das so einfach einzurichten (auf beiden Seiten) und zu bedienen ist.


Das ist das eine, und das andere ist die große Bekanntheit. TeamViewer gibt es für alle gänigen OS. Auch im Mobil-Bereich. Bei uns im Unternehmen ist TeamViewer in vielen Custom-Softwarelösungen bereits voll als Remote-Support Tool integriert.  Das Teil macht keinerlei Probleme mit Proxy-Servern oder Firewalls. Auch das ist ein großer Pluspunkt. Gerade im Enterprise-Segment!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. September 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein anderes kostenloses Remotetool, das so einfach einzurichten (auf beiden Seiten) und zu bedienen ist.



Das kann durchaus sein (wir benutzen TeamViewer in der Firma auch gelegentlich für fernwartungen). Die Frage ist aber ist ein Remotetool, egal wie gut es ist, so viel wert?
Wenn es alternativlos wäre vielleicht aber meine Praxiserfahrung mit remote bisher ist: Probiere Teamviewer, wenns klappt super, wenn nicht richten wir eine proprietäre Software der ferngewarteten Anlage ein und benutzen die halt.

Ich meine klar iost das Teil ne super Sache aber die Summe ist einfach meiner Meinung nach völlig überzogen. Eine Firma die rund 250 Millionen Umsatz und quasi keinen Gewinn macht mit 5 Milliarden zu bewerten ist selbst für Börsenverhältnisse die nicht zucken bei dreistelligen KGVs schon gewagt.


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2019)

> Ich meine klar iost das Teil ne super Sache aber die Summe ist einfach  meiner Meinung nach völlig überzogen. Eine Firma die rund 250 Millionen  Umsatz und quasi keinen Gewinn macht mit 5 Milliarden zu bewerten ist  selbst für Börsenverhältnisse die nicht zucken bei dreistelligen KGVs  schon gewagt.


Das ist auch der Grund warum die Meinungen so krass auseinander gehen. Die einen sehen einen Rohrkrepierer und die anderen eine Aktie die wie eine Rakete durchstartet. Wenn man sich so in den Foren umsieht ist die Meinung da extrem gespalten. Mal sehen wie es Morgen bei Handelstart in Frankfurt aussehen wird. Bin am überlegen einfach mal 10 Stück oder so zu kaufen. Und wenn´s nichts wird, dann verbuch ich das unter "Lehrgeld gezahlt".


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2019)

Solche Programme sind sicherlich ganz praktisch.
Ich selber habe es aber noch nie genutzt.
Und Geld für Aktien habe ich auch nicht über.


----------



## sug4r (25. September 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein anderes kostenloses Remotetool, das so einfach einzurichten (auf beiden Seiten) und zu bedienen ist.



Ich benutze Anydesk um bei der Verwandschaft auf die PCs zu schauen wenn sie mal wieder ein Problem haben.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das ist das eine, und das andere ist die große Bekanntheit. TeamViewer gibt es für alle gänigen OS. Auch im Mobil-Bereich. Bei uns im Unternehmen ist TeamViewer in vielen Custom-Softwarelösungen bereits voll als Remote-Support Tool integriert.  Das Teil macht keinerlei Probleme mit Proxy-Servern oder Firewalls. Auch das ist ein großer Pluspunkt. Gerade im Enterprise-Segment!



Ja, jeder Hacker freut sich. Er kann sich einfach einklingen und an alle Firewalls vorbei sprinten.


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2019)

Die Aktie ist hier schon mal gelistet:
TEAMVIEWER AKTIE | Aktienkurs | Kurs | (A2YN90,DE000A2YN900)

Und hier sind die ersten Live-Daten aus dem Xetra-Handel:
TEAMVIEWER AG Aktie: Aktienkurs, Chart & News (A2YN90 | DE000A2YN900)

Bis jetzt hängt die Aktie noch im Minus. Mal sehen was die nächsten Stunden bringen.


----------



## efdev (25. September 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber kein anderes kostenloses Remotetool, das so einfach einzurichten (auf beiden Seiten) und zu bedienen ist.



Anydesk und läuft sogar besser als TeamViewer mal davon abgesehen haben die mir bisher auch noch keine Gewerbliche Nutzung unterstellt


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2019)

Anydesk ist ja von ehemaligen TeamViewer Angestellten, die das Unternehmen verlassen haben, nachdem es von Permira gekauft wurde.

Private Nutzung ist bei beiden absolut kein Problem. Mir wurde auch noch nie eine kommerzielle Nutzung "unterstellt".

Wenn der User, zu dem man sich per TeamViewer verbinden will, den Remote Support Client verwendet ist das eine kommerzielle Nutzung und die ist beim freien TeamViewer auf 5-10 Minuten limitiert.

Richtig lustig wurde es, wenn mehrere Hersteller einen Remote-Client mitgeliefert haben. Wenn einer sogar einen aktuellen TeamViewer installiert hatte, der dauerhaft lief, konnten wir mit unserer Version nicht mehr auf den Client zugreifen, da die laufende Instanz genommen wurde.

Durch das Abo-Modell haben wir das Problem jetzt nicht mehr, da wir automatisch immer die neueste Version haben. Vorher haben wir halt einmal eine Lizenz gekauft und dann vielleicht nach 3-4 Jahren mal ein Update.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. September 2019)

No risk no fun ^^

Ich habs heute Vormittag für 25,05 geschossen  ... dachte mir bei ca 5% unter Ausgabepreis ist okay .
Aber ziemlich wackelige Geschichte ^^

Bin auch auf morgen gespannt......


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. September 2019)

Fängt aber nicht gut an xD    ........  hmmm

vielleicht jetzt noch schnell vorbörslich verkaufen .

geht schon runter ....  mist ^^   .....schwierig schwierig

Wenn ich jetzt verkaufe steigts wieder , da hab ich ein Händchen für , da bin ich Profi 

PS: glaub das ist voll die Schrottaktie  xD   ...  so gehypt  ....   größter deutscher Börsengang seit 2000 yippie ... bzw seit dot.com  omg
eigentlich hab ich mir gesagt ich kaufe keine deutschen Aktien mehr,  jedesmal bzw zu 80% bringt das nix außer Minus .
Das war das letzte mal  .


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2019)

Ich würde da mal abwarten und die Aktie nicht vorschnell abschreiben. Im Moment ist die Stimmung an den Börsen dank dem Wirrwar um Donald Trump grundsätzlich im Keller. 
Laut TeamViewer wird für dieses Jahr ein Umsatzwachstum von 39% erwartet.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2019)

Eben. Und falls sich das prognostizierte Wachstum in den nächsten Quartalsberichten bestätigt (oder es sogar übertroffen wird), dann dürfte die Aktie mMn eine ganze Ecke steigen. Von daher lautet meine Devise: Halten und abwarten.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. September 2019)

Ich hab lang rumüberlegt ob ich nicht auch kaufen sollte, hab mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Hab letztendlich kein wirkliches gutes Gefühl dabei.. und da verlass ich mich normal drauf.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (26. September 2019)

Die ist schon hoch bewertet ich glaub mal maximum  ,  und jetzt sollen nochmal 40%  nur dieses Jahr draufkommen  jetzt ist Anfang Oktober  ....   das glaub nicht wirklich.
Man kann viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist .

Glaub der Investor wollte nur Kasse machen  , das sieht man auch jetzt am Start der Aktie  ....so einen miesen Start hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Wenns blöd läuft  so wie die Aktie jetzt schon schwankt  , kann die locker mal an einem Tag 10-15% in den Keller rutschen ...  das ist mir zu heikel .

Ich bin raus.

Hab die Kohle dann lieber in eine seriöse Aktie gesteckt.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2019)

Du solltest mal genauer lesen was ich geschrieben habe. Mit den 39% war nicht der Zeitraum von September bis Dezember sondern das komplette Jahr gemeint.


----------



## Research (26. September 2019)

Hmmm, mehr Umsatz heißt nicht Gewinn.
Und wenn man die Geschichte von deren Umsatz zu Gewinn anguckt....


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2019)

Der Gewinn lag im ersten Halbjahr 2019 bei ca. 46 Millionen Euro. So schlecht finde ich das für eine 800 Mann Firma nicht. Es ist ja noch gar nicht so lange her das TeamViewer auf das Abo-Modell gewechselt hat. Von daher würde ich das Unternehmen so schnell nicht abschreiben. Gut Ding will bekanntlich Weile haben. 

Wenn sie es klug anstellen, und Umsatz und Gewinn weiterhin so steigern, dann sind sie evtl. sogar ein MDax-Kandidat. TeamViewer selbst hat ja gesagt, das sie für weiteres Wachstum das Kapital aus dem Aktiengeschäft gar nicht brauchen. Von daher darf man gespannt sein, wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Gewinn lag im ersten Halbjahr 2019 bei ca. 46 Millionen Euro. So schlecht finde ich das für eine 800 Mann Firma nicht.



Stimmt. Das problem ist nur die brutale Überbewertung. Der Laden ist ja nicht schlecht und die Zukunftsaussichten durchaus ansprechend aber wenn ich 5,5 Milliarden an der Börse haben will bei 46 Millionen Gewinn ist dasn KGV von rund 120. Für eine derart hohe Bewertung zu rechtfertigen brauchts etwas mehr Zukunftsaussicht als was TeamViewer bietet. Persönlich würde ich ein KGV von in der gegend um 20 als "fair" sehen. Das wäre ein Aktienkurs von rund 5€ und nicht weit über 20...


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2019)

> Das wäre ein Aktienkurs von rund 5€ und nicht weit über 20...


5€ wäre in Anbetracht der Kokurrenzkurse meiner Meinung nach zu wenig gewesen. Dann gibt´s einen Run und gewaltige Gewinnmitnahmen und der Kurs rutscht wieder massiv ab. Aber 15€ wären Ok gewesen. Ich denke mal muss hier jetzt erstmal warten bis der Kurs und Markt sich etwas beruhigt haben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. September 2019)

Ich verstehe schon das Konzept irgendwie ...  aber vielleicht hat jemand mehr Ahnung .
Ich verstehe halt nicht wie die 5 Mrd zusammenkommen ?

Ich hab gehört Teamviever läuft auf ca 300mio Rechnern   .

Von den 300mio wieviel nutzen es kostenlos  bzw wieviele haben ein Abo ?
Wenn die Umsatz nur mit den Abo´s verdienen ,  was zahlen die dann für ein Abo das eine Bewertung von 5.000.000.000 €  zusammenkommt ?


----------



## taks (27. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon das Konzept irgendwie ...  aber vielleicht hat jemand mehr Ahnung .
> Ich verstehe halt nicht wie die 5 Mrd zusammenkommen ?



Unternehmensbewertung – Wikipedia
Was ist dein Unternehmen wert? So berechnest du die Firmenbewertung - Gruender.de


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. September 2019)

Und welche Zugekifften haben das für Teamviever ausgerechnet ? ^^


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2019)

> Ich verstehe halt nicht wie die 5 Mrd zusammenkommen ?


Das Unternehmen hat eine Bewertung von 1,9 - 2,7 Milliarden Euro. Je nachdem wie viele Aktien zu welchem Preis letztendlich platziert  werden, wird Teamviewer beim Börsengang mit 4,7 bis 5,5 Milliarden Euro  bewertet. 



> Ich hab gehört Teamviever läuft auf ca 300mio Rechnern   .


Ich kenn nur die Gesamtsumme der Installationen auf Geräten. Und die beläuft sich laut TeamViewer auf 2 Milliarden. 



> Von den 300mio wieviel nutzen es kostenlos  bzw wieviele haben ein Abo ?


Die Anzahl der zahlenden Kunden lag zum 30. Juni 2019 bei 368.000 Abonennten. Pro Abonennt wird demnach im Durchschnitt ein Umsatz  von knapp 1.000€ erzielt.
Seit 2018 gibt es mit TeamViewer Tensor eine Enterprise-Lösung. Ich denke der weitere Erfolg des Unternehmens ist ganz stark von diesem Produkt abhängig. Ab hier wird es dann interessant, denn wenn du im Enterprise-Segment Erfolg haben willst, dann brauchst eine eigenständige Vertriebsorganisation innerhalb des Unternehmens die sich ausschließlich um TeamViewer Tensor kümmert. Und sowas ist immer auch mit Investitionen verbunden. 

Oftmals wird auch die Frage gestellt, warum TeamViewer nicht von Anfang an eine Enterprise-Lösung angeboten hat. Ich kann da nur spekulieren, aber ich vermute das hat mit dem Entwicklungsprozess von TeamViewer zu tun. 
Evtl. wollten sie erst eine Enterprise-Lösung anbieten, wenn sie alle gängigen Betriebssysteme (Windows, macOS, Linux, Android, iOS,) ohne technische Probleme abdecken können.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. September 2019)

Okay ,  

368.000 x 1000 =  368mio / Jahr   klingt erstmal nicht schlecht ! 

Aber wieso bleiben von 368mio nur 50mio Gewinn übrig  .  Wo sind die 90% Umsatz hin ? Zumal die keinen Fuhrpark oder Größere Maschinen brauchen .
Glaube die Abonenten zahlen keine 1000€


----------



## Gary94 (27. September 2019)

Ach das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Vom Gewinn werden wohl Mitarbeiter  bezahlt, Steuern, deren Infrastruktur/Lizenzkosten, Datenbank,  vielleicht haben sie Verbindlichkeiten abbezahlt. Investitionen in  neue Technologien also R&D. Kann noch vieles mehr sein.


----------



## taks (27. September 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaube die Abonenten zahlen keine 1000€


1000€ im Jahr als Firma ist auch nicht viel Geld.

Kannst ja selbst ausrechnen TeamViewer-Preise: Fuehrend bei Remote-Desktop und Zugriff


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. September 2019)

viel ist das nicht , das stimmt .
Aber es gibt nicht nur Teamviever , sondern auch viele Andere .

Wieviel Firmen gibt es in Deutschland ?   
Und wieviele davon benötigen den Service ?  

selbst weltweit ,  sind 300.000 Firmen die sowas benötigen  sehr hoch gegriffen .

Okay Daimler Bosch etc..... halt alle Firmen die Anlagen betreiben okay , aber die haben meistens ihre eigennen Spezialisten am Start  und Backup´s bzw redundant.

Ich kann es mir halt einfach nicht schönmalen  xD


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. September 2019)

Die 368.000 Abonennten sind doch gar nix, bei einer Installationsbasis von >300 Millionen.
Es sind halt Firmen aus mehr als 170 Ländern Kunde bei TeamViewer.

Wir zahlen für unser Premium + AddOn Sitzungskanal 765,60€ Netto / Jahr.

Und es gibt Firmen, die bei noch mehr Usern parallel Remote-Support anbieten müssen als wir es aktuell mit unseren 2 Kanälen machen können.
Zum Glück sind es auch nicht mehr parallele Sitzungen, die wir zwingend haben.

Und von dem Umsatz werden die 800 Mitarbeiter, Investitionen, Mieten, Kredite & Co. bezahlt. Da bleibt halt nicht viel übrig, aber ~15% sind schon ok.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Oktober 2019)

Bei wieviel einsteigen ?......  20,80 ?

Und geht die Aktie morgen nochmal 4% runter oder 5% hoch ? 
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (9. Oktober 2019)

ab die Luzi xD 

  aahahhahaah

Yippie  :/   ...bester Börsengang  seit  dot.com    ...ich lieg flach  

Ich mag die im Fernsehn  ^^


----------



## eXquisite (10. Oktober 2019)

Naja, die Zahlen sagen halt garnichts,

 wir haben auch zwei Teamviewer Abos für sehr viel Geld in der Firma und betreuen damit sehr viele Nutzer und die zahlen ja garnichts dafür, 
die zahlen die Support Dienstleistung die wir erbringen und laden sich lediglich den von uns über Teamviewer bereitgestellten Quicksupport runter.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (14. Oktober 2019)

lohnen sich dann die zwei Abos für euch bzw könnt ihr damit Geld generieren und wieviel  bleibt nach Steuer und Lohn + Weihnachtsgeld hängen ?  xD

2 Abo´s  sind ca 1800€ / Monat


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie kommst du auf 1800€ / Monat?

Ich hab oben schon mal geschrieben, was unser Abo (mit 2 parallelen Sitzungen) im Jahr kostet.

TeamViewer-Preise: Fuehrend bei Remote-Desktop und Zugriff

Selbst wenn man das teuerste Paket nimmt, mit zusätzlichen 9 Sitzungen (da ist man bei 12 gleichzeitigen Sitzungen) ist man bei 5484€ / Jahr (!)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Oktober 2019)

Jahr stimmt .... hab mich vermacht


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2019)

Ohne den Remote-Support geht eigentlich fast gar nix mehr.

Wenn man weltweit Kunden / Anwender hat, kann man Probleme nur mit solchen Tools lösen.

Geld lässt sich damit nur selten generieren, dafür spart es halt Zeit, welche man sonst in langwierige Email- / Telefonkommunikation investieren würde.
Und wenn man das Problem dann in 5 Minuten gelöst hat, ist der Kunde zu frieden und empfiehlt unsere Geräte (hoffentlich) weiter. Oft sind es auch "nur" Probleme beim Verständnis von Einstellungen auf unserem Gerät.

Wir haben mittlerweile so viel Funktionalität und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten in unseren Geräten, dass manche Anwender damit überfordert sind, obwohl sie eigentlich in unsere definierte Anwendergruppe fallen


----------

